# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών > Παρουσίαση Πρόχειρων Κατασκευών >  >  Αυτοποτιζόμενες γλάστρες + βολτ

## Spark

ειναι καιρός να αφήνω το διαμέρισμα στην πόλη και να πηγαίνω πολυήμερες εκδρομές σε βουνα και φαράγγια σε λιμνες και ποτάμια, σε παραλίες...

με το ακόλουθο σύστημα που παρουσιάζω δεν θα με απασχολει το πότισμα των φυτών μου.
βλέπετε στις εικόνες πως έκανα τις αυτοποτιζόμενες ζαρτινιέρες μου για να καλλιεργω μαρουλια στην βεράντα μου.
καλά σιγά το πράμα αλλοι εχουν στρεμματα με λαχανικά και αυτόματα ποτίσματα όμως,,
το δικο μου ειναι φτιαγμένο στα μέτρα μου κατάλληλο για τον χώρο μου και κοστίζει φθηνά, 
το κόστος για τις 2 ζαρτινιέρες τα 3 πιατάκια, 20 μαρουλάκια φυτωριου και 1 τσουβαλάκι χώμα φυτων εξωτερικου χωρου -ήπειρος- ειναι περιπου 13ε.

βλέπετε τα στάδια της σύνθεσης που περιλαμβάνει και ηλεκτρόδια με καλώδια για την απόδοση βολτάζ.
μπορειτε να δειτε και αλλους τρόπους κατασκευής και χρήσης του αυτόματου ποτίσματος στο βιντεο που ακολουθει. η καθε γλάστρα μπορει να αποδιδει 0.4Volt DC

έβαλα κάτω απο το μεσαιο "πιατάκι - λευκό πλαστικό" κομμάτι σανίδας για ειναι πιο ψηλά απο τα αλλα. στη μέση μπαινουν επανω στα πανιά κουζίνας 2 δοχεία των 5 λίτρων.

οταν θα εχω περισσότερα στοιχεία για την διάρκεια αυτο-ποτίσματος και την ικανότητα παροχής διαφοράς δυναμικου θα γραψω.


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 64245 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 64246 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 64247

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 64248 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 64249 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 64250

----------

Lord Vek (24-04-16)

----------


## Lord Vek

Ωραία μουσική υπόκρουση στο video, τι είναι;

----------


## Spark

το soundtrack νομιζω πως ειναι Lauge & Baba Gnohm

*και το σπουδαίο που γραφω τώρα πως για να πετύχει αυτη η κατασκευή πρεπει το επίπεδο που θα τοποθετηθεί επάνω να ειναι απόλυτα αλφαδιασμένο σε Χ,Υ άξονα διαφορετικά θα τρέχει το νερό έξω απο τα "πιατάκια".*

----------


## Lord Vek

Ευχαριστώ.

----------

